# Lohnt sich Jabber?



## derSiddeler (23. März 2004)

Hi@All.

Ich habe vor auf meiner WebSite einen Chat zu verfügung zu stellen.
Nach ein wenig googeln bin ich auch Jabber gestoßen.

Lohnt sich Jabber schon für einen WebChat oder nur für größere Projekte?
Verbrauch Jabber mehr Traffic wie ein Java-Chat system?

Lösen wollte ich die Chat-Idee zuerst einem Java-Chat.
CGI und PHP wollte ich nicht benutzen da das kein real chat  wäre und ziemlich viel Traffic verbraucht.

Die Anbindung von Jabber und PHP würde mich aber schon interresieren.
Das wäre ja irgendwo wieder real oder?

Sorry. Für all meine vielen Fragen. Aber mit der Jabber.org komme ich leider nicht so klar.

THX.


----------



## JohannesR (23. März 2004)

Jabber ist kein Chat, sondern ein Instant Messanger, ähnlich ICQ oder MSN. Das willst du nicht, glaub ich.


----------



## derSiddeler (23. März 2004)

Ja doch das habe ich schon gewußt. Da kam ich auch auf die Idee einen Instant Messager anzubieten.
Könnte man damit aber nebenbei auch einen chat anbinden der über Jabber läuft?


----------



## JohannesR (23. März 2004)

Gna, formulier deine Fragen doch mal halbwegs verständlich. Du kannst keinen Instant Messenger anbieten, du kannst nur einen dementsprechenden Server aufsetzen. Das halte ich jedoch für sinnlos.
Soweit ich weiss, kann man sogar ein Chat-Modul laden, das erfordert jedoch den Einsatz von einem Jabber-Client auf jedem Chatwilligen. Wieso reservierst du dir nicht einfach einen Channel im QNet und integrierst ein JavaApplett in deine Homepage, über welches du chatten kannst?


----------



## derSiddeler (23. März 2004)

Hi Johannes.

Danke für deine AW.
Einfach einen Channel zu reservieren finde ich eigentlich nicht gerade so toll.
IRC und Java Applet wie hier auf tutorial.de meide ich eigentlich.
Da bin ich auch nicht der einzigste.
IRC schreckt viele ab.

Werde dann doch weiterhin selbst coden müssen.
Habe auch schon damit angefangen...


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. März 2004)

Du kannst Jabber ziemlich variabel einstellen. Es gibt im 1.4er Jabber das sogenannte "Karma" damit weist Du jedem Klienten eine maximale Aktivität zu, übertreibt der Klient mit Meldungen (z. B. Massenmeldungen) wird sein Account für X sekunden (einstellbar) "gesperrt" und dann wieder freigeschaltet. Jabber verbraucht sehr wenig Traffic, die Daten werden im XML-Format via HTTP verschickt, sprich: Keine Firewall, die auch Surfen zulässt wird Jabber Klienten sperren können  

Meine Erfahrung mit Jabber: Die meisten Leute tun sich schwer mit Jabber. Sie sind eher ICQ, AIM, MSN & Co. geprägt. Die Leute die ich zu Jabber überreden konnte sind jedoch begeistert 

Es gibt für Jabber viele, viele Klient-Alternativen (Web-Jabber-Klienten, Java-Jabber, etc.)

am besten selbst mal schauen: http://www.jabber.org / http://www.jabberstudio.org ( http://www.jabberstudio.org/project/ )

Außerdem gibt es von mir im Forum ein kleines Jabber-Tut für Jabberd Version 1.4

Version 2 folgt in nächster Zeit, allerdings sind die Entwickler noch nicht soweit, das ich etwas brauchbares an V2 finden würde (die Extensions dafür sind noch in Entwicklung)


----------

